# Kawasaki Mule Pro FX Camo EPS



## Hunter11

A friend and I are looking to buy two of these towards the end of Summer to replace two Honda Foremans we use on his place in East Texas. He lives in Arlington and has gotten our best price so far from a dealer in Irving of $12,799 OTD with an AG number on two of them. The dealer will also sell accessories for 20% off. Can anyone give me any feedback on these good or bad? How is the EPS? We wanted to get that more for our wives when they drive them. These will be used for hunting, hauling corn and firewood, fencing materials, etc. Does this price sound good on this model? Thanks for any input.


----------



## sotexhookset

Not sure what model that is but if it's bigger than a 700cc and is a crew cab the. I'd say it's a heck of a deal especially being camoed out already. Those Mules they have out now the last couple of years are Cadillacs compared to the old school ones. I wish I would've looked into a Kawasaki instead of buying the one I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hunter11

This is the single seat model with the 812cc engine. We prefer the shorter version where we will be taking these.

https://www.kawasaki.com/Products/2016-Mule-PRO-FX-EPS-Camo


----------



## sotexhookset

That's pretty much what I paid for my Yammie SxS with minimal options (sent it off to get the camo wrap, windshield and roof installed) off the lot so I'd say keep shopping different dealers out. Good luck either way.


----------



## ccrocker1313

Mainland Cycle Albert Crow 409-948-9469


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter11

Let me ask another question about this UTV, does anyone have one or have any experience with one that has the Yanmar diesel engine?


----------



## CNovak8200

The diesel is a great engine, but is no where close to the gas engine performance. Gas has more hp and torque. Eps is standard on the camo model. Let me know if you have any more questions, I have sold tons of those units. Like Chris said, call Albert at mainland cycle, I worked for him and you will have a hard time finding someone to give you a better price than him.


----------



## Hunter11

Thanks for the info guys. I think my buddy is going to go with a diesel but I am going to go with a gas unit. Will try and give Mainland a call this week.


----------



## Brute

The wheel base is the same on a 2 seat or a 4 seat. A 4 seat can be a 2 seat but a 2 seat can never be a 4 seat. The 4 seats can turn on a dime with the EPS. 

The diesel version of the Mule Pro has less HP and is pretty loud. If yall have diesel tanks on the property is might be use full to have a diesel but if its for the power its not any better. The Mule Pro is geared pretty low, even in High. I pulled a 16' lowboy loaded with tree limbs and stuff I was picking up. It pulled it 30-35mph easy and I could have hit the 45mph max if I wanted.


----------



## 68rustbucket

Hunter11 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I think my buddy is going to go with a diesel but I am going to go with a gas unit. Will try and give Mainland a call this week.


I just picked up my new 2016 pro-mule dx eps le from mainland cycles yesterday. It was well worth the savings to drive 3.5 hours 1 way to buy from them


----------



## DCW

I just bought my 4010 trans mule in Angleton at Goe Kawasaki for 12300 with windshield and top. This is a 4 seater! Not camo. Eps is electronic power steering. Easy to steer but not what I expected. It is more for off road going over rough terrain ( rocks ect.) per the manual. Mine is 128.5" overall lenght per the book. When converted to 2 seat the bed is really big.


----------



## Hunter11

We ended up buying a 2016 Mule Pro FXT EPS LE in green color. So far we love the thing. My buddy is picking his up Saturday and he bought the camo version. We both ended up going with the gas model. After driving the diesels we decided they were just to loud.


----------



## sotexhookset

^^^^ I ended up getting the same 1000 a couple of months ago. Those darn things have come a long ways compared to the ones I used to sometimes work out of many years ago.


----------



## Hunter11

sotexhookset, is that a Eagle Mountain Outfitters window basket?


----------



## sotexhookset

No clue. Bought it fitted with 4 hours on it as a demo out of Del Rio.


----------

